# Pushed in Sill



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Evening all,

Firstly on a budget here so looking to make this look better myself, yes I realise it's a big ask!

Sill has been pushed in, it is purely the thin outer sill no damage to the actual structure although it has pushed it in good n proper!


I've tried welding washers onto it but that didnt work, tried hot glue and a slide hammer slight improvement and ive had a go at pushing it out from behind with slight success.

I was thinking to body filler it but i realise a. its a bit of a bodge and b. that may not work!!

I could drive it like this but id like to make it look decent if possible. 


Thoughts please.

Ta.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

needs replacing


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> needs replacing


Ideally i'd agree but having watched too many youtube vids ive seen some worse pulled!

A replacement sill is over £500 and i can't justify that really tbh.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

do what they did on the you tube videos then ...you think you will pull a structual part of the car out like with a glue gun?


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Im sorry to say it but that looks like some serious work. As Stevo said, its unlikely a glue gun and slide hammer will do very much. You could try and weld some spot welds and then use your slide hammer with them. Ive seen it done but not tried it myself. 

This part sits behind the skirt doesnt it? Ive had 2 182's and think its the bit that sits behind the plastic skirting. If it was me, id make sure I properly covered that bare metal and then refit the skirting. Not the correct way to do it but nobodys going to be looking behind there very often!


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> do what they did on the you tube videos then ...you think you will pull a structual part of the car out like with a glue gun?


Well I've seen it done!! but i'll admit i wont be able to to that, i know my limits.

It is only the outer tin can type sill part that is pushed in, you can practically push it out with your bare hands if you can get behind it.

Just to add, it's not my 182 that am talking about here, that's fine luckily!


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

RenoSport182 said:


> Well I've seen it done!! but i'll admit i wont be able to to that, i know my limits.
> 
> It is only the outer tin can type sill part that is pushed in, you can practically push it out with your bare hands if you can get behind it.
> 
> Just to add, it's not my 182 that am talking about here, that's fine luckily!


truthfully, I really wouldnt ever want to do bodywork :lol:. You're a braver man than I already by giving it the glue treatment.

Honestly, for what its worth, id just be painting the bare bits and shoving the skirting back on. As I said above, nobody is gonna see that unless theyre rebuilding the car. Advise the owner :lol:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

its still a structural part of the car even though its thin

ive been in the body trade 20 years , theres nothing you can do at home with that , if you can weld then cut it out and replace it


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments, will hunt down a Garage in Manchester to assess it.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

RenoSport182 said:


> Well I've seen it done!! but i'll admit i wont be able to to that, i know my limits.
> 
> It is only the outer tin can type sill part that is pushed in, you can practically push it out with your bare hands if you can get behind it.
> 
> Just to add, it's not my 182 that am talking about here, that's fine luckily!


What car is it? I remember when I had my Clio Mk2 and put the renault jack on the point on the sill, jacked it up and it just bent, carried a small trolley jack in the boot if needed in event of a puncture. Bent it back and never jacked on it ever again


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Christian6984 said:


> What car is it? I remember when I had my Clio Mk2 and put the renault jack on the point on the sill, jacked it up and it just bent, carried a small trolley jack in the boot if needed in event of a puncture. Bent it back and never jacked on it ever again


judging by the jacking point, its a MK2 Clio (I now realise ive spent too long under one if I recognise a car by its jacking point....:lol


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Christian6984 said:


> What car is it? I remember when I had my Clio Mk2 and put the renault jack on the point on the sill, jacked it up and it just bent, carried a small trolley jack in the boot if needed in event of a puncture. Bent it back and never jacked on it ever again





straight6hatch said:


> judging by the jacking point, its a MK2 Clio (I now realise ive spent too long under one if I recognise a car by its jacking point....:lol


Incorrect straight6hatch, it is French though so shares the same jacking point perhaps.

Citroen DS3.

If any fellow Mancs can recommend a good bodyshop in Manchester give us a shout, waiting on a few at the mo. Cheers.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

RenoSport182 said:


> Incorrect straight6hatch, it is French though so shares the same jacking point perhaps.
> 
> Citroen DS3.
> 
> If any fellow Mancs can recommend a good bodyshop in Manchester give us a shout, waiting on a few at the mo. Cheers.


I cant believe ive failed. Im so ashamed of myself...:lol:

0.5 points for correct country though


----------



## Ctreanor13 (May 1, 2019)

Not much help, but I may have accidentally burst a sill reversing the car into the garage a few years ago. Nice deep dent and a hole in the centre. Cost me €200 for local bodyshop to weld it up, pull it out and respray.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Ctreanor13 said:


> Not much help, but I may have accidentally burst a sill reversing the car into the garage a few years ago. Nice deep dent and a hole in the centre. Cost me €200 for local bodyshop to weld it up, pull it out and respray.


Good to know regards price, guessing it wasn't Manchester/North way?


----------

